# Resonator



## Gr8ful (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm new here and I would like say the SE-R is a great car. I am a car freak in as much as I change cars like some change their oil. Ths car is great in everyway, performance, styling, quality, materials. I have the sheer Silver/Gray and 6 speed. The car needs very few mods and so far only tint, oil cap and debadging is all I have done. The exhaust tone is good but I am considering the removal of the resonator. Anyone done this? If so does it cause a droning inside the cabin? 
Thanks
Bruce


----------

